# Hole in shell



## dolifisis (Sep 27, 2006)

I came home from a 3 day weekend to find my mystery snail not acting himself. Today I noticed a hole in his shell. Do I go ahead and euthanize it, do an eggshell repair or do nothing and hope for the best? Also I was reading about cuttlebone for calcium intake. What is cuttlebone and where do I find it?


----------

